# Paraty (RJ) l Iniciando os trabalhos em 2021!



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Geoce said:


> Paraty é fora da casa. Sempre que vejo fotos daí ou do litoral norte de SP fico me questionando como não explodiram para o turismo ou mesmo como não estão abarrotados de condomínios de luxo por toda parte, sema horizontais ou verticais. Essa região é linda demais e, provavelmente, deve ter um dos piores aproveitamentos de todo o país. Realmente não faço ideia do porque, pois são apaixonantes.
> 
> No mais, selo Ice de qualidade.


Obrigado Geoce. Também me surpreende essa região não ter mais destaque (ou renome) no turismo. É, como repetido a exaustão, uma combinação interessantíssima de serras, mar azulado, reentrâncias, cachoeiras, mata, centro histórico...


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Essas fotos só me fazem ter mais vontade de conhecer Paraty, bicho!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Vale a pena Lucas. Fui de carro, sai de Imbituba, bem tranquilo. Só o preço da gasolina que tá proibitivo hahaha.

Abraços e obrigado!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Já tive a oportunidade de conhecer Paraty e é realmente uma cidade diferenciada, o Centro Histórico é lindo, super charmoso. A água que invade o Centro Histórico pode ser um problema, mas dá um charme a mais e rende fotos lindíssimas, hehe. Gosto muito do astral do Centro Histórico à noite, com tudo iluminado, restaurante charmosos, espaços culturais e livrarias. E esses carrinhos com doces dão um toque ainda mais charmoso. 

Se o Brasil fosse um país decente, a cidade seria muito melhor explorada. Além do Centro Histórico, tem belezas naturais incríveis, praias lindas. Só esse contraste entre as construções antigas do Centro Histórico com a Mata Atlântica e o mar ao redor, a deixam bastante especial. Só acho uma pena o aspecto ruim da cidade fora no Centro Histórico e também a favelização dos núcleos urbanos existentes no caminho entre o Rio e a cidade. A natureza é linda, mas as cidades são muito feias. Não sei como estão agora, mas quando fui, fiquei com essa impressão... 

Muito bom o thread, Ice! Obrigado por compartilhar conosco!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Farrapo said:


> Já tive a oportunidade de conhecer Paraty e é realmente uma cidade diferenciada, o Centro Histórico é lindo, super charmoso. A água que invade o Centro Histórico pode ser um problema, mas dá um charme a mais e rende fotos lindíssimas, hehe. Gosto muito do astral do Centro Histórico à noite, com tudo iluminado, restaurante charmosos, espaços culturais e livrarias. E esses carrinhos com doces dão um toque ainda mais charmoso.
> 
> Se o Brasil fosse um país decente, a cidade seria muito melhor explorada. Além do Centro Histórico, tem belezas naturais incríveis, praias lindas. Só esse contraste entre as construções antigas do Centro Histórico com a Mata Atlântica e o mar ao redor, a deixam bastante especial. Só acho uma pena o aspecto ruim da cidade fora no Centro Histórico e também a favelização dos núcleos urbanos existentes no caminho entre o Rio e a cidade. A natureza é linda, mas as cidades são muito feias. Não sei como estão agora, mas quando fui, fiquei com essa impressão...
> 
> Muito bom o thread, Ice! Obrigado por compartilhar conosco!


Obrigado Farrapo!

Quanto as cidades da região, elas continuam favelizadas, em especial as do lado fluminense da Rio-Santos. Angra mesmo é uma decepção, uma das naturezas mais belas do Brasil ter assentada uma urbe tão feia. 

Acho ainda Paraty relativamente melhor que a média. Mesmo em povoados como Trindade é ok. Não tem o brilho do CH, nem poderia, mas não chega a ser um atentado aos olhos como é boa parte das cidades de Angra e Mangaratiba.


----------

